# Cinematic Studio Strings update v1.7.1 now available!



## Alex W (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi folks,

Just a quick note to let you know that we have released a small update to the latest version of CSS (CSS v1.7). This new update (CSS v1.7.1) fixes a couple of issues present in the new version we released on August 30. If you didn't receive the original update email, please check the information on our updates page here: https://cinematicstudioseries.com/updates/.

*Improvements:*
- Improved smoothness of low latency and expressive legato
- Increased Spiccato overlay volume for 1st Violins Marcato
- Restored ppp / sul tasto dynamic layer for 2nd Violins
- Re-introduced Classic Legato patches

*Fixed bugs:*
- Resolved various hanging note / unexpected note behaviours
- Reduced note-skipping during timeline scrubbing in DAW
- Fixed 2nd Violins vibrato x-fade phasing issue

*How to install this update:*
If you've already updated to the newer version, CSSv1.7, or if you purchased CSS after 30 August 2022, then you can update to 1.7.1 via the "Updates" tab in Native Access.

If you bought CSS prior to 30 August 2022, and have not yet updated to version 1.7, then you may need to back up your current version CSS v1.5 before downloading the update. Please follow the instructions on the updates page here: https://cinematicstudioseries.com/updates/.

Please note that there are some minor changes to the legato, so we recommend waiting until you are finished any current projects before downloading the latest update. If you do download CSS v1.7.1 during a current project, you will need to reload any CSS patches used in any templates or projects saved prior to updating, please make sure you reload all CSS patches (otherwise you'll still be using the previous version).

If you have any questions feel free to contact us via the support button on our website.

Alex and the CS team


----------



## Henu (Nov 11, 2022)

So, I was in the middle of meeting while updating and of course I fucked it up. I downloaded the update into wrong (default) folder, destroying my 1.5 custom patches. No harm done, I had backups....but I had to delete the new ones and now I can't download them anymore from Native Access as it thinks that I'm up to date.

EDIT: Got it working with quite a hassle, but lesson learned. :D


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 11, 2022)

Bit confused. Your links on the website and here takes us to 1.7 update, not 1.71. I bought in November. In an email I was told "Classic legato patches were removed for v1.7, but they will be re-introduced in the v1.7.1 update." The page says I don't need to update if I purchased after Sept.

I don't understand

Great product

Z


----------



## Akarin (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you @Alex W !

When you say "reloading,", is using this Kontakt button enough or do I need to re-open the patch (and thus overriding the custom mic volumes?)


----------



## homie (Nov 11, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Bit confused. Your links on the website and here takes us to 1.7 update, not 1.71. I bought in November. In an email I was told "Classic legato patches were removed for v1.7, but they will be re-introduced in the v1.7.1 update." The page says I don't need to update if I purchased after Sept.
> 
> I don't understand
> 
> ...


He probably means the sample resources not the patches. You already have the new sample resources and just need to update the patches. In other words if you bought CSS after Aug 30, like you, you already have the new samples (resources) plus the 1.7.0 patches. He now has updated the patches to 1.7.1, so just get the new patches. To do that use Native Access. It should tell you there is an update for CSS waiting for you. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## philthevoid (Nov 11, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Bit confused. Your links on the website and here takes us to 1.7 update, not 1.71. I bought in November. In an email I was told "Classic legato patches were removed for v1.7, but they will be re-introduced in the v1.7.1 update." The page says I don't need to update if I purchased after Sept.
> 
> I don't understand
> 
> ...


It can be confusing indeed but it's thankfully simple in your case. You purchased in November this year which means you already have 1.7 and you do not need to go through the process described on his link. Just open Native Access and update to 1.7.1 from there. You will still need to reload any instance in current projects apparently.


----------



## rlundv (Nov 11, 2022)

Thanks a lot for this! Very easy to update, and worked flawlessly <3


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 11, 2022)

Out of curiosity, let’s imagine I already have 1.7 and it’s been saved in templates and projects. After this update, will these templates and projects automatically open with the new 1.7.1 patches?

I’m pretty sure the answer is yes, but just want to be sure.


----------



## homie (Nov 11, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Out of curiosity, let’s imagine I already have 1.7 and it’s been saved in templates and projects. After this update, will these templates and projects automatically open with the new 1.7.1 patches?
> 
> I’m pretty sure the answer is yes, but just want to be sure.


I'm pretty sure here as well. Scripts don't get saved with the project, just some kind of session data or snapshots. But i'm no Kontakt expert either and could be wrong. Don't know why i'm even writing this


----------



## rottoy (Nov 11, 2022)

This might just be the finest sign-off I've seen all year.


----------



## philthevoid (Nov 11, 2022)

homie said:


> I'm pretty sure here as well. Scripts don't get saved with the project, just some kind of session data or snapshots. But i'm no Kontakt expert either and could be wrong. Don't know why i'm even writing this


@Gingerbread 

According to the first post on this thread:
"If you do download CSS v1.7.1 during a current project, you will need to reload any CSS patches used in any templates or projects saved prior to updating, please make sure you reload all CSS patches (otherwise you'll still be using the previous version)."


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 11, 2022)

philthevoid said:


> @Gingerbread
> 
> According to the first post on this thread:
> "If you do download CSS v1.7.1 during a current project, you will need to reload any CSS patches used in any templates or projects saved prior to updating, please make sure you reload all CSS patches (otherwise you'll still be using the previous version)."


Ah, yep I guess that does answer it.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 11, 2022)

Not showing in Native access for me yet.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 11, 2022)

Congratulations Alex, and thanks!



axb312 said:


> Not showing in Native access for me yet.



Should be in "Available Updates" at the left tab, did you check that?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2022)

Oddly, my home alarm system didn't get triggered, neither did the Fire Dept. Trucks show up. 

But I saw the wonderful news here ! 

Thank You very much @Alex W for the CSS 1.7.1 Update.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 11, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Oddly, my home alarm system didn't get triggered, neither did the Fire Dept. Trucks show up.
> 
> But I saw the wonderful news here !
> 
> Thank You very much @Alex W for the CSS 1.7.1 Update.


Alex, when is v1.7.2 coming out? Asking for sculp, he seems to have forgotten to ask...


----------



## husker (Nov 11, 2022)

Interesting here. I'm on Native Access. 3.01, and I get this message when I hit "Update"

Obviously, I do have Kontakt installed (Version 6.7.1)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2022)

Alex W said:


> *Improvements:*
> - Improved smoothness of low latency and expressive legato
> - Increased Spiccato overlay volume for 1st Violins Marcato
> - Restored ppp / sul tasto dynamic layer for 2nd Violins
> *- Re-introduced Classic Legato patches*


Calling @holywilly , Your wish has come true.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 11, 2022)

husker said:


> Interesting here. I'm on Native Access. 3.01, and I get this message when I hit "Update"
> 
> Obviously, I do have Kontakt installed (Version 6.7.1)


I get the same message. I also have Kontakt 6.7 and Native Access 3.1.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2022)

Updated from 1.7.0 to 1.7.1 in a few minutes without any issues using Native Access 1.


----------



## rudi (Nov 11, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> I get the same message. I also have Kontakt 6.7 and Native Access 3.1.


I got the same, and it installed Kontatk 7 Player... I already had the previous Kontakt (v6) player and full version installed.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 11, 2022)

rudi said:


> I got the same, and it installed Kontatk 7 Player... I already had the previous Kontakt (v6) player and full version installed.


This may not be your choice, but IMO K7 is definitely a step up, and is half price right now


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 11, 2022)

husker said:


> Interesting here. I'm on Native Access. 3.01, and I get this message when I hit "Update"
> 
> Obviously, I do have Kontakt installed (Version 6.7.1)


Click install, then in the download section cancel the Kontakt player 7 download and you're good. I had to do the same for a few product installs.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 11, 2022)

Hey everyone, I'll be here all weekend to answer any questions. Starting now. 



Akarin said:


> Thank you @Alex W !
> 
> When you say "reloading,", is using this Kontakt button enough or do I need to re-open the patch (and thus overriding the custom mic volumes?)


Hi @Akarin, yes you'll need to re-load the actual patches themselves. Resetting Kontakt won't get the same result I'm afraid.

And just for some general info here - there are two aspects to a Kontakt patch. The patch itself, and the script that tells it how to behave. The patches are stored in the "Cinematic Studio Strings\Instruments" folder, while the scripts are stored in the "Cinematic Studio Strings\Samples\CSS.NKR" file.

When you save a project in your DAW, the Kontakt patch is saved within the project file itself, but the script is not. Therefore, if you update to v1.7.1, and then open any project (or template) that was saved while you were still on v1.7, the patches themselves will still be v1.7 patches until you reload them. And until you reload the patches, you'll essentially be using the v1.7 patches with the v1.7.1 script, which should be avoided.

Sorry again for any confusion - this is just the way the system works, and any future updates will require the same process in order to avoid any issues.

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Alex W (Nov 11, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Click install, then in the download section cancel the Kontakt player 7 download and you're good. I had to do the same for a few product installs.


That's interesting, I didn't realise that. Just to check, did you click "Update all" or did you specifically click on the update button next to CSS?


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 11, 2022)

Alex W said:


> Hey everyone, I'll be here all weekend to answer any questions. Starting now.
> 
> 
> Hi @Akarin, yes you'll need to re-load the actual patches themselves. Resetting Kontakt won't get the same result I'm afraid.
> ...


What about if we've made various custom changes in the mic levels, etc. in our templates? Is there any way to preserve all those changes when reloading the patches, or will I have to redo all those adjustments manually?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 11, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> What about if we've made various custom changes in the mic levels, etc. in our templates? Is there any way to preserve all those changes when reloading the patches, or will I have to redo all those adjustments manually?


Yes you'll need to re-do all of the adjustments again I'm afraid, there's no way to preserve them.


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 11, 2022)

Alex W said:


> Yes you'll need to re-do all of the adjustments again I'm afraid, there's no way to preserve them.


Got it, okay.


----------



## husker (Nov 11, 2022)

rudi said:


> I got the same, and it installed Kontatk 7 Player... I already had the previous Kontakt (v6) player and full version installed.


@Alex W - may be something to follow up with NI on. This shouldn't require Kontakt 7 player to be downloaded and installed.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Nov 11, 2022)

Thanks for the update mate ..

Appreciated


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 11, 2022)

@Alex W If I have previously saved individual patches, (e.g. _1st Violins Marcato_), will I have to recreate those as well?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 11, 2022)

Wow....spent some time going through the instruments and patches. The whole thing is running as smooth as it ever has. Not saying it's flawless, but I couldn't find a single issue.


----------



## andyhy (Nov 11, 2022)

Likewise no problem with update from 1.7.0 to 1.7.1 using Native Access.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 11, 2022)

husker said:


> @Alex W - may be something to follow up with NI on. This shouldn't require Kontakt 7 player to be downloaded and installed.


Yep, totally understand - I'll ask NI for more details about this. It's the weekend now though, so we'll need to wait a couple of days for an answer. So in the meantime I'll try to do some more research about this myself.

What I'm wondering is: if NA installs Kontakt 7 Player when you already have the *full version* of Kontakt 6.x installed, can you still load K6.x afterwards? And if you can still load K6.x full version afterwards, that means you can effectively avoid Kontakt 7 Player altogether, does that sound right?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 11, 2022)

HotCoffee said:


> @Alex W If I have previously saved individual patches, (e.g. _1st Violins Marcato_), will I have to recreate those as well?


Yes, you'll need to recreate those.


----------



## anton (Nov 12, 2022)

I've got installation failed and no chance to update ......( update disappeared ) ...
Trying to download it again...
Reinstalled it seems ok.


----------



## rudi (Nov 12, 2022)

Alex W said:


> That's interesting, I didn't realise that. Just to check, did you click "Update all" or did you specifically click on the update button next to CSS?


When I updated (WIN10), it was using the specific CSS update button, not the "Update all" and it still installed K7.


----------



## rudi (Nov 12, 2022)

Alex W said:


> What I'm wondering is: if NA installs Kontakt 7 Player when you already have the *full version* of Kontakt 6.x installed, can you still load K6.x afterwards? And if you can still load K6.x full version afterwards, that means you can effectively avoid Kontakt 7 Player altogether, does that sound right?


Yes, I can still load K6 full, K6 Player and K7 player and they all work.
I've got track templates assigned to various CSS instruments using K6 and they still load fine.
This is on WIN10.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 12, 2022)

Folks is there an easy way, on the interface to tell if you have installed 1.71 as opposed to 1.7? Still learning this software. 

thanks 
Z


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 12, 2022)

Alex W said:


> That's interesting, I didn't realise that. Just to check, did you click "Update all" or did you specifically click on the update button next to CSS?


No, I clicked to update a single product and even though none of them require K7, they still automatically include K7 player in the downloads. But as I've said, you can just cancel the K7 download.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Folks is there an easy way, on the interface to tell if you have installed 1.71 as opposed to 1.7? Still learning this software.
> 
> thanks
> Z


I was looking for that too, didn’t find any, but the CSS-directories had their dates modified after the update. So something happened there at least


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Folks is there an easy way, on the interface to tell if you have installed 1.71 as opposed to 1.7? Still learning this software.





ZeroZero said:


> thanks
> Z


Since you only very recently bought CSS, you can check to see if you now have a folder of the Classic Legato patches. If you do, then you successfully updated to 1.7.1. If you don’t, then you have 1.7.0.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 12, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Since you only very recently bought CSS, you can check to see if you now have a folder of the Classic Legato patches. If you do, then you successfully updated to 1.7.1. If you don’t, then you have 1.7.0.


Ahah! Thank you


----------



## rudi (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Folks is there an easy way, on the interface to tell if you have installed 1.71 as opposed to 1.7? Still learning this software.
> 
> thanks
> Z


Actually @Alex W that would be a great idea... some companies such as CineSample include a small version number ID on their GUI e.g *v1.8.1*


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2022)

Alex W said:


> - Improved smoothness of low latency and expressive legato


This is something I'm noticing a lot with this ver 1.7.1 It's now the best Legato I have heard, played, or experienced. No other strings library has the beauty of these legatos.

LEGATO Perfection is here, I proudly give it the ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ Strings Legato Award !

@Alex W , Thank you so much on the amazing craftsmanship on these splendid Legatos.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## micrologus (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> This may not be your choice, but IMO K7 is definitely a step up, and is half price right now


Half price? Where?


----------



## TomaeusD (Nov 12, 2022)

@ZeroZero @Henrik B. Jensen @Gingerbread @rudi 
For what it's worth, you can check version in the Instrument Options in Kontakt (6.7.1).


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 12, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> @ZeroZero @Henrik B. Jensen @Gingerbread @rudi
> For what it's worth, you can check version in the Instrument Options in Kontakt (6.7.1).


Ah! Thanks


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 12, 2022)

Still a newbie here. Can anyone explain to me what the "Classic Legato Patches" are? I am still getting to grips with Legato here. From what I understand its MOD for dynamics and Velocity controls the length of the legato transitions, which must then be offset. What is the big deal about getting "Calssic" ;legato back? How is it accessed?

thanks
Z


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Still a newbie here. Can anyone explain to me what the "Classic Legato Patches" are? I am still getting to grips with Legato here. From what I understand its MOD for dynamics and Velocity controls the length of the legato transitions, which must then be offset. What is the big deal about getting "Calssic" ;legato back? How is it accessed?
> 
> thanks
> Z


The Classic Legato patches are the most playable. They have virtually no latency, so you can play in your music using the classic legato patches very easily. But they're not meant to be used as the "final" product.

So, workflow wise, many of us like to play in our music using the Classic Legato patches. Then just drag your midi region to the regular CSS patch, so you can take advantage of the excellent, and better, legato.

Of course, you don't _have_ to do this. If you find that you can play in your music just fine with the regular patch, then no need to deal with the Classic Legato patches at all.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Still a newbie here. Can anyone explain to me what the "Classic Legato Patches" are? I am still getting to grips with Legato here. From what I understand its MOD for dynamics and Velocity controls the length of the legato transitions, which must then be offset. What is the big deal about getting "Calssic" ;legato back? How is it accessed?
> 
> thanks
> Z


It will provide the lowest latency at the cost of being less smooth/realistic since it doesn’t have a lot of the pre transition you’ll find in the main patches.

I’d still consider it smoother than a lot of other developers’ main legato though so it’s still a great option if the variable delay system doesn’t suit your workflow.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 12, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> The Classic Legato patches are the most playable. They have virtually no latency, so you can play in your music using the classic legato patches very easily. But they're not meant to be used as the "final" product.
> 
> So, workflow wise, many of us like to play in our music using the Classic Legato patches. Then just drag your midi region to the regular CSS patch, so you can take advantage of the excellent, and better, legato.
> 
> Of course, you don't _have_ to do this. If you find that you can play in your music just fine with the regular patch, then no need to deal with the Classic Legato patches at all.


I shall try that, thank you all, but how do you access "Classic Legato"?


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 12, 2022)

Ahah I get it I think, you don't do it through the former 1.7 GUI you do it by loading another GUI. Got it.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 12, 2022)

CSS 1.7.1 is like a whole new library 
View attachment The Force Theme TTS - hbj12-02-norm.mp3


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 12, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> CSS 1.7.1 is like a whole new library
> View attachment The Force Theme TTS - hbj12-02-norm.mp3


That sounds great. You liking it that much more than 1.7?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 12, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> That sounds great. You liking it that much more than 1.7?


Thanks! No no, I meant compared to version 1.5.


----------



## Sebastián collao (Nov 12, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> CSS 1.7.1 is like a whole new library
> View attachment The Force Theme TTS - hbj12-02-norm.mp3


😲😲😲


----------



## axb312 (Nov 12, 2022)

Unable to see the update in native access 1. Can be seen in Native access 3 but it is asking me to download kontakt.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 13, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Unable to see the update in native access 1. Can be seen in Native access 3 but it is asking me to download kontakt.


On another DL I just cancelled that Kontakt download when it started - leaving only the DL I actually want. :( (what's up NI - why is this a part of ALL DL's now on NA3)


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 13, 2022)

I had problems with the update. It's showing it has updated in Native Access, but it actually hasn't. I think there might have been an internet issue. The option to update has now disappeared in the side panel. 

Is there another way to update, rather than having to perform a complete reinstall ?

Thank you


----------



## garylionelli (Nov 13, 2022)

Not seeing 1.7.1 update in Native Access...and have Kontakt 6.7.0 and 5.8.1 both installed.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 13, 2022)

Did you check using Henrick's post above?


----------



## garylionelli (Nov 13, 2022)

I did check, and it's 1.7.0, thanks.


----------



## jeremyr (Nov 13, 2022)

As someone who has CSB and CSSS but kept CSS on the radar for a while and is ready to make the leap, would it be wiser to do the loyalty discount or wait until BF?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 13, 2022)

jeremyr said:


> As someone who has CSB and CSSS but kept CSS on the radar for a while and is ready to make the leap, would it be wiser to do the loyalty discount or wait until BF?


The loyalty discount is the better deal so you can pick it up whenever you’re ready

CSS with Loyalty Discount: $279

CSS on BF: $299


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 13, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> CSS 1.7.1 is like a whole new library
> View attachment The Force Theme TTS - hbj12-02-norm.mp3


i know this from somewhere... not sure where.. 

oh wait in a galaxy far, far away...

anyway: sounds good


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 13, 2022)

AMBi said:


> The loyalty discount is the better deal so you can pick it up whenever you’re ready
> 
> CSS with Loyalty Discount: $279
> 
> CSS on BF: $299


Can i use my loyalty discount instead of this bf deal? (if i can find the discount code... )
you cannot stack.. but what if i want to buy one or more in that weekend, but want to use the loyalty codes instead of the default BF discount?
Or must i wait, till after BF?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 13, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Can i use my loyaty discount instead of this bf deal? (if i can find the discount code... )
> you cannot stack.. but what i want to buy one or more in that weekend, but want to use the loyaty codes instead of the default BF discount?
> Or must i wait, till after BF?


As long as you have the coupon code you should be able to update it at checkout instead of the BF one.
If you don’t have it you can just message support and they’ll get it for you.

At checkout you’ll be given the option to add more products to your order which will automatically apply the loyalty discount to them if you decide to buy more than 1


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 13, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> @ZeroZero @Henrik B. Jensen @Gingerbread @rudi
> For what it's worth, you can check version in the Instrument Options in Kontakt (6.7.1).


Sorry to be so slow, but I'm a bit confused. Should there be "Classic Legato" Patches in the 1.7.1 update ? thanks


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 13, 2022)

GingerMaestro said:


> Sorry to be so slow, but I'm a bit confused. Should there be "Classic Legato" Patches in the 1.7.1 update ? thanks


Yes.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 13, 2022)

I did not understand this too, at first. The Classic legato patches are in their own folder. They have a seperate Nki.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 15, 2022)

Hey @Alex W I came too late to this party but I updated to 1.7.1 before updating to 1.7. As a result, it gives me the usual "samples not found" kontakt error. And I actually haven't received the 1.7 update in NA in August. 

Anyways, should I fix this by re-installing CSS then update to 1.7.1?


----------



## Kubler (Nov 15, 2022)

Is Native Access experiencing network issues or something? I've entered my serial number to download the update, and now I'm stuck with an infinite "Registering your product, please wait" window.

Prior to that, I deleted the entire v1.7 from both my drive and Native Access (using regedit) because it kept telling me I didn't have the space required, even though I did have it, literally threefold.

None of them libraries manager softwares ever work


----------



## SilentHill (Nov 17, 2022)

there's new bug in CSS 1.71 that does not exist in 1.7,
legato will only last 3 seconds.


----------



## Vik (Nov 17, 2022)

SilentHill said:


> legato will only last 3 seconds


Confused. A legato transition never lasts that long?


----------



## SilentHill (Nov 18, 2022)

Vik said:


> Confused. A legato transition never lasts that long?



I updated to 1.71,play a legato,the new note will be cut off in 3 seconed after legato transition.
I roll back to 1.7,everything is fine.


----------



## Vik (Nov 18, 2022)

SilentHill said:


> I updated to 1.71,play a legato,the new note will be cut off in 3 seconed after legato transition.
> I roll back to 1.7,everything is fine.


Oh. @Alex W: Is this a known issue?


----------



## Wendolinny (Nov 18, 2022)

SilentHill said:


> I updated to 1.71,play a legato,the new note will be cut off in 3 seconed after legato transition.
> I roll back to 1.7,everything is fine.


It is possible that a complete reinstall of 1.7.1 would fix this. (I got 1.7.1 via reinstall and don’t experience what you describe.) 
Did you make sure that you replaced any old 1.7 patches in a project with freshly loaded ones from 1.7.1? Alex said this is necessary for everything to work correctly.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 18, 2022)

SilentHill said:


> there's new bug in CSS 1.71 that does not exist in 1.7,
> legato will only last 3 seconds.


Tried it and the legato works fine on my end.

Is there a specific mic mix or dynamic layer having the issue? 
I can't seem to replicate it.


----------



## Michael_Picher (Nov 19, 2022)

SilentHill said:


> I updated to 1.71,play a legato,the new note will be cut off in 3 seconed after legato transition.
> I roll back to 1.7,everything is fine.


I have had the same issue with both v1.7 and v1.7.1 of CSS and CSW as well. However, it only seems to happen after I purged the samples in Kontakt and only happen once per transition set. If I let everything load completely, that fixed the problem.


----------



## Jkons (Dec 1, 2022)

Does anyone else have an issue with the 1.7.1 library instantly switching to expressive legato mode (when hosted in VEPro7) every-time the playback is stopped in the DAW? (for me it's Cubase Pro 12)


----------



## rlundv (Dec 1, 2022)

Jkons said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with the 1.7.1 library instantly switching to expressive legato mode (when hosted in VEPro7) every-time the playback is stopped in the DAW? (for me it's Cubase Pro 12)


I have the same setup as you, but I do not have this issue. Are you using expression maps?


----------



## Jkons (Dec 1, 2022)

rlundv said:


> I have the same setup as you, but I do not have this issue. Are you using expression maps?


Yes but as far as I can see they *shouldn't* have an effect because I don't think I have anything that explicitly targets the legato on/off key.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 1, 2022)

Only when using expression maps does it auto start with expressive legato. And in that case I just record a key switch in before the phrase and it’s all good


----------



## Jkons (Dec 1, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Only when using expression maps does it auto start with expressive legato. And in that case I just record a key switch in before the phrase and it’s all good


That's annoying but it will have to do I guess. Which keyswitch is that again? I can't seem to find it for some reason.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 1, 2022)

Jkons said:


> That's annoying but it will have to do I guess. Which keyswitch is that again? I can't seem to find it for some reason.


Oh I just mean if I’m trying to have the phrase start with marcato or pizz or anything _besides_ legato I’ll punch it in right before the bar. So it will prevent your parts reverting back to expressive legato on playback.


----------



## Jkons (Dec 1, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Oh I just mean if I’m trying to have the phrase start with marcato or pizz or anything _besides_ legato I’ll punch it in right before the bar. So it will prevent your parts reverting back to expressive legato on playback.


Oh right! Yeah, I am the same there, I am just not sure how I can get it to have the new legato as the default instead of the expressive version for the "legato articulation".


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 1, 2022)

Jkons said:


> Oh right! Yeah, I am the same there, I am just not sure how I can get it to have the new legato as the default instead of the expressive version for the "legato articulation".


Ah. It’s velocity based on the key switch! 

Same way you trigger the spiccato overly in marcato.


----------



## Jkons (Dec 1, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Ah. It’s velocity based on the key switch!
> 
> Same way you trigger the spiccato overly in marcato.


Ah, should have realised! Huge thanks!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 1, 2022)

Jkons said:


> Ah, should have realised! Huge thanks!


No problem! I really enjoy that workflow. Rather than having MORE key switches.


----------



## Vik (Dec 3, 2022)

Kubler said:


> Is Native Access experiencing network issues or something? I've entered my serial number to download the update, and now I'm stuck with an infinite "Registering your product, please wait" window.


I have the same problem now, with another product.

(How) did you solve the problem?


----------



## decredis (Dec 3, 2022)

Kubler said:


> Is Native Access experiencing network issues or something? I've entered my serial number to download the update, and now I'm stuck with an infinite "Registering your product, please wait" window.
> 
> Prior to that, I deleted the entire v1.7 from both my drive and Native Access (using regedit) because it kept telling me I didn't have the space required, even though I did have it, literally threefold.
> 
> None of them libraries manager softwares ever work





Vik said:


> I have the same problem now, with another product.
> 
> (How) did you solve the problem?


I had something similar happen with CSS 1.7.1; I resolved it by installing the new version of Native Access 2, and installing through that instead, so if you're still on the old version might be worth trying that.


----------



## Vik (Dec 3, 2022)

When I open Native Access 2 it says that it's version 3.01. I solved it by using Locate, but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 3, 2022)

Since the new updates very often when I click play it doesn’t play the first notes, like if there’s a chord it won’t play it. I’ll try to reinstall it and see if that fixes it. It’s quite annoying to working like this.


----------



## Vik (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm soon ready to update to 1.7.1, and haven't installed 1.7 yet. 

Does the copy of the original CSS folder need to be placed on the same drive as I install 1.7.1, or can it be placed on another drive?


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 5, 2022)

N.Caffrey said:


> Since the new updates very often when I click play it doesn’t play the first notes, like if there’s a chord it won’t play it. I’ll try to reinstall it and see if that fixes it. It’s quite annoying to working like this.


Actually, this has been happening to me as well. But I _think _it might have something to do with the modulation (CC1). Try moving it before that first chord.


----------



## scoplunk (Dec 5, 2022)

Jkons said:


> Oh right! Yeah, I am the same there, I am just not sure how I can get it to have the new legato as the default instead of the expressive version for the "legato articulation".


I'm new to CSS, but I just set up my articulation maps in Logic using CC58 instead of keyswitches because using key switches looked like a PITA. But, maybe this was a mistake? What I liked about the CC58 setup is that you can do things like this with one move:

*0-5 *Sustain: Low Latency Legato 
*6-10 *Sustain: Expressive Legato

It seems to work well, so far, but I'm not using VEPro, so this may not solve that particular problem.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 5, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Actually, this has been happening to me as well. But I _think _it might have something to do with the modulation (CC1). Try moving it before that first chord.


I did, no use :-/


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 5, 2022)

N.Caffrey said:


> I did, no use :-/


Hmm. I wonder what that is. I've never really had any issues with the CS series, especially CSS so this really bugs me.


----------



## Vik (Dec 6, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> But as I've said, you can just cancel the K7


Sorry, I'm confused. What's the reason to not download K7 again?


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 6, 2022)

Vik said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. What's the reason to not download K7 again?


No reason. You can download it if you want. I was saying in case you _don't _want it, you can just cancel it once it starts downloading.


----------



## Vik (Dec 9, 2022)

When I started reinstalling (1.5 -> 1.7.1) more than an hour ago, it was supposed to take 1 hour and 10 minutes. Now it says that it will take cirka two hours.

Looking at the downloaded file, the size is 48.6 gb, but in NA 3.01, it says that 15.65 gb out of 48.60 gb has been downloaded – it has said that for a while. There's no sign of progress. What's the best way to solve this?

Edit: the reported remaining time jumped to 2 hours 20 mins just after I wrote this message, and now it says 2 hours 34 minutes.


----------



## Vik (Dec 9, 2022)

2-3 hours later: how long is the actual installing process going to take? It seems that it has going on for more than an hour already.


----------



## Agarn (Dec 9, 2022)

Hey all, I'm looking to update from 1.7 to 1.7.1, but Native Access 1 claims there are no updates available. Any idea why? Native access has CSS listed as version 1.7.0, so it doesn't think it already updated. I followed some of the suggestions here to combine 1.5 and 1.7, but to prep for the update I set it all back (I think) to the initial 1.7 downloaded state in a new folder, and had Native Access relocate to that folder.


----------



## Wendolinny (Dec 9, 2022)

Agarn said:


> Native Access 1 claims there are no updates available


Had the same problem. Someone on here told me to log out of NA 1 and log in again which worked for me.


----------

